# Cool 80's pro bodybuilders video



## fufu (Jan 27, 2007)

"Old School Training"

Pretty cool, reminds me of Pumping Iron. Appears to be a bunch of the older 80's bodybuilders preparing for the Mr. Olympia.


----------



## mrmark (Jan 27, 2007)

nicely found. i love this era of BBing. so many great BBers


----------

